# Making a Fawn in Distress Decoy...



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to make a robotic fawn in distress decoy for bringing in Mt. Lions(Nobody makes one...). I could buy a taxidermy quality fawn specimen, and jimmy rig a form at home, and make a decent-enough decoy. But i'd like to get some motion, maybe one or two of the legs to kick up as the decoy lays on its back... idk. Just a thought right now. I'm trying hard to kill this lion on my friends property as a favor, and hound-hunting is illegal in Washington. Anyway, anyone know how to make the legs move? Preferably not a Mcgyver solution involving fishingline?


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

you could rig an electic motor with a disc on it to the decoy. if you mount the leg off center of the disk it will kick back and forth. it would work just like an old train. i would get a lower rpm motor or you fawn might look alittle goofy. :lol:


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I'd want the legs to move fast, wouldn't I? So it looks like it's in desperation, Freaking Out? What do you think?


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah i would think you would want them to move pretty fast. i think you would just have to find the right rpm motor. you dont want it too slow but you dont wat it unrealisticly fast either.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Try a motor out of a mojo duck spinner. Pretty fast, but might be to fast.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

i bet a mojo motor would be perfect with the dual shafts. one for the front legs and one for the back.


----------



## coonhunter92 (Oct 6, 2008)

a mojo motor or a BIG rc car motor


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

rpm doesnt matter so much... slower rpm motor use a smaller diameter disk, higher rpm motor use a larger diameter disk... get one try it if you think its too fast/ too slow pull the disk out and replace it with a larger/smaller one... granted a 9000 rpm motor isnt a good choice, as with a 9 rpm motor..


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

ay tee said:


> rpm doesnt matter so much... slower rpm motor use a smaller diameter disk, higher rpm motor use a larger diameter disk... get one try it if you think its too fast/ too slow pull the disk out and replace it with a larger/smaller one... granted a 9000 rpm motor isnt a good choice, as with a 9 rpm motor..


I also thought of using a differnt sized disc, would that affect the speed of the legs, or would it just affect the distance the legs move?

But another solution to rpm problems would be gears or pullys, that way you could get the exact speed you want.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

or maybe a variable resistor between the power source and the motor... then you can control the speed of the motor by the amount of power it receives...


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

I've made a few motion decoys and here are some web sites for remotes that will work up to 1000' and a site for high torque geared motors that will handle the leg movement.

Motors
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?P ... tegory=522

Remotes
http://www.netairbuy.com/switch/switch-dc.htm

Email Gao at Net Air Buy and he will send you the remotes. I've bought four of them so far. Cheap and they work well. You can get 1 to 6 channel units. I've used them for motion and electronic calls.

Battery power comes from Interstate. The have small 12v 1.4 amp sealed lead acid batteries that handle the motors and the relays.
Good luck.


----------

